# Rough idle at startup and digital display short



## david1907 (May 30, 2015)

I have a 2007 Altima 2.5s with 65000 mls on it. At startup, the engine is idling rough (the RPM gauge rapidly fluctuates between 900 RPMS to 2k RPMS). After I put it into drive and the engine warms up the problem goes away. Desperately NEED HELP!!! At the same time the radio display either freezes or goes blank. At times it is working.... Thoughts?????

Thank you for your help!!!!:crying:


----------



## nyclewis (Jun 5, 2015)

The cheapest first step would be to clean the Throttle Body and MAF Sensor. CRC makes a cleaner for both. Radio unit probably needs to be replaced. Over on nissanhelp (.com), "stereo display problems"


----------

